# Lakes HTX 4000



## Scholle (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

meine Schwester wünscht sich umbedingt folgendes Fahrrad: *Lakes HTX 4000*. Ich habe gehört, dass das sowas wie die Hausmarke von Zweirad Feld in St. Augustin sein soll. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rad? Ist es zu empfehlen? Ich konnte im Internet leider überhaupt keine Informationen finden...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 
Scholle


----------



## Beach90 (12. September 2006)

Vom Feld kann man gar nichts empfehlen , außer du kannst selber schrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pettinger (12. September 2006)

Full ACK. Ein Kollege von mir hat sich dort ein Lakes-Tourenrad gekauft: nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## supasini (12. September 2006)

über die marke lakes kann ich nix finden.
es ist aber m.w. eine preiswerte großhändler-"marke" - also der übliche taiwan-rahmen mit mehr oder minder sinnvoll zusammengestellten komponenten.
in der regel sind diese art räder bleischwer, weil z.b. ein einfaches tretlager und sehr billige laufräder und reifen verbaut werden.
nimm auf jeden fall jemanden mit zum händler, der sich RICHTIG auskennt!
oder poste eine GENAUE liste ALLER verbauter teile - dann können wir dir im zusammenhang mit dem preis was sagen.
ansonsten ist in der gegend um bonn h+s immer ein guter tipp www.bike-discount.de : dort bekommst du für recht kleines geld räder, die als echte mtbs taugen und keine mogelparts dranhaben.
wenn es deiner schwester mehr um ptik geht: sie soll sich mal www.poison-bikes.de ansehen, die räder gibt es in vielen verschiedenen lackierungen, kann man auch umsonst oder billig seinen namen auf's oberrohr bekommen, die rahmen sind wirklich gut verarbeitet, preisspanne beginnt dort bei ca. 500 .


----------



## Schildbürger (12. September 2006)

Hi, mein Rad war ursprünglich auch mal ein Lakes.
Das ich im laufe der Zeit umgerüstet habe. Auf dem Benutzerbild / Profilbild ist fast der Originalzustand zu sehen.
Wie schon gesagt, nichts besonderes. Hatte es auch beim Zweirad Feld gekauft. Kommt sehr darauf an wieviel man und wo man fährt.
Ich wollte damals nicht viel ausgeben, weil ich nicht wusste, ob mir das MTB-fahren Spass macht.

Für meine Tochter habe ich vor einigen Wochen so ein Rad ersteigert, das vorherige wurde ihr gestohlen.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Hardtail-Sco...1QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Achtung!! fast 60 Versand, die musst du "natürlich" vor dem Gebot, vom "Traumpreis" abziehen.
Der Händler hat noch andere MTB's im Angebot. Manchmal gehen die sehr günstig weg.
Ach ja, ich schraube selber!


----------



## pettinger (13. September 2006)

Wieviel soll das denn kosten? In der "niedrigeren" Preisklasse sind vielleicht noch Canyon zu empfehlen?! Habe selbst keine Erfahrung mit denen, aber was man so liest... wohl ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Evtl. auch Cube / Trenga De / Ghost... Sind nur Hinweise.


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. September 2006)

"Lakes" ist eine der Hausmarken der ZEG-Händler, also eigentlich nur ein Label. Bei Zweirad Feld erhälst Du auch einen Lakes-Katalog. Die Lakes-Fahrräder decken (lt. Katalog) qualitativ das Billigpreissegment bis zum XTR-Bereich so ziemlich alles ab - für jeden Wunsch etwas. Die Komponenten (Zuliefererteile) sind gleich denen anderer Markenräder. Reinrassige Highend-Bikes findet man im Lakes-Angebot jedoch nicht, entspricht wohl auch nicht der Zielgruppe.

Ob nun der Rahmen/Verarbeitung schlechter oder besser als die von Markenräder sind - keine Ahnung. Für meinen Teil vermute ich, dass der Preisvorteil nicht nur aufgrund des Nichtbezahlens eines Markennamens zustande kommt . Auf der anderen Seite wird man bei gemäßigten Ansprüchen auch durchaus mit einem Lakes lange Zeit vollauf zufrieden biken können.


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

im bereich Rennrad (Caver über5000km gelaufen) und Trekkingrad (Lakes über 6000km gelaufen) habe ich nur positive erfahrung. Aber man muß an den richtigen Verkäufer geraten und bei den Angeboten sollte man sich das Rad genauer anschauen.


----------



## Scholle (13. September 2006)

Danke für Eure Antworten und Tipps! 
Hier noch ein paar Infos zu dem Rad: Die Technik (Tretkurbel, Umwerfer, Bremsen) ist von deore. Das Schaltwerk ist Shimano-XT. Zum Rahmen weiß ich nur, dass er aus Alu ist. Das Rad kostet 499 Euro und in der Preisklasse suchen wir auch. Bin inzwischen aber eher skeptisch, was das Lakes-Rad angeht...
Gruß
Scholle


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. September 2006)

@ Scholle: Schau' einmal hier ins aktuelle "Sparbuch" von Canyon, vielleicht ist ja etwas für Dich dabei: http://www.canyon.com/service/download/sparbuch2006/Canyon_Sparbuch2006_MTB.pdf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. September 2006)

Scholle schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Antworten und Tipps!
> Hier noch ein paar Infos zu dem Rad: Die Technik (Tretkurbel, Umwerfer, Bremsen) ist von deore. Das Schaltwerk ist Shimano-XT. Zum Rahmen weiß ich nur, dass er aus Alu ist. Das Rad kostet 499 Euro und in der Preisklasse suchen wir auch. Bin inzwischen aber eher skeptisch, was das Lakes-Rad angeht...
> Gruß
> Scholle


Schau dir mal das Giant Terrago an. Komplett mit Deore-Ausstattung und halt ein Giant. Bekommste auch für 499,--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59760 (13. September 2006)

Also ich muss den leuten recht geben was LAKES betrifft. ICh habe selbst den Fehler gemacht und mir letztes Jahr ein XC vom Feld gekauft Fürs Stadt gurken reicht es aber mir ist einmal der Rahmen gerissen unten am Hinterbau anfang. musste 4 Wochen eingeschickt werden und dann riefen die mich vom Feld an das sie meine Race Face kurbel nicht abbekomen würden weil die kein Werkzeug dafür haben ! dann musste ich noch extra hinfahren 20 min warten bis die die Kurbel umgebaut hatten auf den neuen Rahmen usw. Dann bin ihc eine woche gefahren kein GElände nix war froh das die mir das Ei am hinterrad raus gemacht hatten aber dafür brach 1 woche später 1 Speiche so das ich wieder hin musste und 3 Tage warten durfte weil dafür extra einer " von aussen " kommt und das repariert!

mit anderen Worten wenn du das in Kauf nehmen willst Tus ansonsten 

L A S S   E S !! Dann geh lieber zum Dirt Metals in Siegburg in der nähe wo früher der Zoo Laden war und lass dir da ein Bike zusammen stellen oder du schaust dich da mal um ! Der Mann hat Ahnung mit ihm kann man reden und er weiss wa er tut !


----------



## tubbar (26. Juli 2008)

Ich wundere mich immer warum so viele über Lakes schimpfen. Ich habe mir vor 6 Jahre ein Viper 500 gekauft und benutze es unter harten Bedingungen. 
Ich fahre nur Wald und Feld normalerweise 40 - 60 km Touren mit etwa 600 - 1000 Höhenmetern. Ich war immer top zufrieden. Außer Reifen und Schläuche war bei mir nie etwas kaputt.

Das angesprochene Lakes HTX 4000 ist fast baugleich - meine Frau hat das Rad. Ich finde es Klasse. Für den Preis kann ich es nur empfehlen.
Ich frage mich ob die Leute die hier so viel negatives Zeug schreiben einfach nur die billig Einsteiger gekauft haben - die gibt es ja auch.

Bei beiden Rädern gab es allerdings direkt beim Kauf und beim kostenlosen Service Theater.

Bei meinem Rad war ein Pedal im Neuzustand defekt (Lager) wurde dann am nächsten Tag ausgetauscht. Nach dem kostenlosen Erstservice war meine Schaltung verstellt. Die habe ich dann Zuhause wieder korrigiert.

Bei meiner Frau ihrem Rad hat direkt beim Neukauf die Scheibenbremse vorne geschliffen, eine Gummihülse am Lenker gefehlt und an einem Schaltzug war eine Hülse defekt und der Draht gespalten. Außerdem war der Hinterradbremszug total falsch eingestellt. Nach der dritten Probefahrt (vor Ort) hatten wir dann alles gefunden und es wurde alles direkt behoben -- das macht einen üblen Eindruck vom Geschäft und dauert auch lange. So haben wir aber ein gutes Rad zu einem sehr günstigen Preis bekommen.




Scholle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Schwester wünscht sich umbedingt folgendes Fahrrad: *Lakes HTX 4000*. Ich habe gehört, dass das sowas wie die Hausmarke von Zweirad Feld in St. Augustin sein soll. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rad? Ist es zu empfehlen? Ich konnte im Internet leider überhaupt keine Informationen finden...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2008)

Könnte es sein das du mit deinem posting etwas spät dran bist ?


----------



## BerndS (31. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

Lakes ist eine der Hausmarken von Fahrrad Franz in Koblenz und Mülheim-Kärlich.
Ich selbst bin das Lakes Ultra gefahren. In der Werbung hieß es, dass bei diesem Rad der Fahrer und nicht das Rad die Grenzen setzt. Bei mir war es umgekehrt, denn nach ca. 2,5 Jahren hatte ich nen Rahmenbruch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Kulanz von Fahrrad Franz - Fehlanzeige
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Die sagten mir sogar, dass das häufiger vorkommt, weil die Rahmen im Ausland gefertigt werden.
Folglich lautet mein Fazit: Lakes - Nein danke !!!


----------

